# he's a dead man



## kaptinhormone (Dec 9, 2007)

i came home last night after a birthday dinner with my parents to find my roommate having a huge party in our apartment.  here's the kicker!  he and a group of kids were in my room smoking hookah and pot and making one hell of a ruckus in the process.

results of the ruckus:
my gravid g. rosea ate her egg sac
my 6" female b. smithi was hanging by 1 leg from the mesh top of her cage flailing wildly, and my p. regalis and l. parahybana actually burrowed to hide...

as far as i can tell there's no damage to their actual health, i managed to save my b. smithi... no thanks to her (as i supported her with my hand she flicked up a little storm of hairs on me... which i then rubbed on my roomies face)

so i'm angry, he has a rash, and i'm very excited to have my own apartment in 7 days.

oh and the kicker, when i asked him what he thought he was doing he said: "they're just spiders"


----------



## The_Thunderer (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad you're getting your own apartment... that says it all!

Sorry about the sac...


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2007)

kaptinhormone said:


> i came home last night after a birthday dinner with my parents to find my roommate having a huge party in our apartment.  here's the kicker!  he and a group of kids were in my room smoking hookah and pot and making one hell of a ruckus in the process.
> 
> results of the ruckus:
> my gravid g. rosea ate her egg sac
> ...


the red part has little to do with him, Mesh lids are ill advised no matter what.
Inconsiderate roommates are also ill advised. Good riddance.
T


----------



## kaptinhormone (Dec 9, 2007)

*eh*

yeah but she hasn't climbed since i put her in the tank at first...  generally she's content to stay grounded.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh I am glad he has a rash for the T hairs. Man before you go you should say that some of those T's are worth 100s of dollars and say the rosea was an endangered T woth 500 dollars and see what he says. LOL

Sorry about you T's though, that must have been stressfull for you and them.


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Dec 10, 2007)

Locks are highly underrated, especially when you have an knumb-nut as a room-mate.


----------



## vvx (Dec 10, 2007)

Cocoa-Jin said:


> Locks are highly underrated, especially when you have an knumb-nut as a room-mate.


QFT. You can replace any door knob with a locking model that uses a key for about $15 and the cost of a screwdriver. As for your roomie, I would suggest you do something to his belongings on day 6, but it might be illegal.


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 10, 2007)

Take a needle and poke holes in all his condoms. That'll teach him.


----------



## kaptinhormone (Dec 10, 2007)

*hahaha*

oh man i'm glad you people understood why i was angry with him... jeeze.  i relocated my T's temporarily to my parent's house, they live about 20 minutes away and my dad had a b. smithi when he was in college, so he thinks they're way cool...


----------



## timekeeper (Dec 10, 2007)

gsal28 said:


> Take a needle and poke holes in all his condoms. That'll teach him.


He probably doesn't use them. ;P


----------



## lucanidae (Dec 10, 2007)

Weird, I've never had a problem with my spiders being exposed to smoke. I mean, I don't blow it right into their cages, but I've had hookah in my place a lot and never had a problem.


----------



## phil jones (Dec 10, 2007)

*i think if i would have been you i still be kicking him in the nuts NOW  :wall: :wall: what a prat he is   ---- phil*


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 10, 2007)

would it be considered attempted murder to replace the contents of a spice jar with a ground-up Brachypelma molt?

kidding, kidding.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 10, 2007)

Molitor said:


> would it be considered attempted murder to replace the contents of a spice jar with a ground-up Brachypelma molt?
> 
> kidding, kidding.


I doubt that wud kill anyone, but
if u add that in to talk powder 
sumone will have a helluva itch


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 10, 2007)

gsal28 said:


> Take a needle and poke holes in all his condoms. That'll teach him.


Hahahahahahaha !! Oh my... what a way to learn a lesson! :8o


----------



## Flying (Dec 11, 2007)

Also the smoke that comes out of smoking pot doesn't harm Ts.


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 11, 2007)

Flying said:


> Also the smoke that comes out of smoking pot doesn't harm Ts.


Why do you say that?


----------



## David_F (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd agree that smoking (whatever it is) doesn't seem to harm tarantulas.  Their respiration is just too passive.  Maybe constant exposure over many years would do some damage but...


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 11, 2007)

I also agree that the amount of smoke likely to be produced from smoking something in the vicinity of an invert is unlikely to harm them. Still, I doubt marijuana smoke would be any less harmfull than any other type of smoke, unless your burning tires in your living room or something.


----------



## kaptinhormone (Dec 11, 2007)

them clambaking my room only made ME angrier... it does smell haha.  anyway no they were bangin' on stuff, tapping on the glass of the terrariums, yelling, blasting loud techno (and i have a pretty nice subwoofer).  my T's thought it was world war III or something.


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 11, 2007)

Techno? No wonder your angry.


----------



## Scott C. (Dec 11, 2007)

Kudos on the hairs to the face. I'd think that's enough.

Don't expect very many outside the hobby to ever think that our jewels are more than "just spiders".

Glad to hear you're T's aren't dead.


----------



## -Sarah- (Dec 11, 2007)

Man, I'm glad all of your tarantulas are alive and okay! Who knows what they might have done or gotten into  Darn potheads. 



gsal28 said:


> Take a needle and poke holes in all his condoms. That'll teach him.


Nah... Two words: _*Irticating bristles*_  Yeah. Much better punishment!

-Sarah


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 11, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Nah... Two words: _*Irticating bristles*_  Yeah. Much better punishment!
> 
> -Sarah


Oh your evil.


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I have to take a shower just from thinking about it.


----------



## thedude (Dec 11, 2007)

oh that would be fun putting urticating hairs into some ones  condom... but the hard part is doing it w/o him knowing


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Dec 11, 2007)

Nah, just dust his boxers with some magic T powder when he isnt lookin.


----------



## -Sarah- (Dec 11, 2007)

gsal28 said:


> Oh your evil.


No, not evil - _resourceful_  After all, what on earth will you do with all of those perfectly intact _A. geniculata_ moults? They've got to be good for something, right?

-Sarah


----------



## The_Thunderer (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohhhh, this is BAD!!!!


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 11, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Nah... Two words: _*Irticating bristles*_  Yeah. Much better punishment!
> 
> -Sarah


I like how you think


----------



## vvx (Dec 11, 2007)

thedude said:


> oh that would be fun putting urticating hairs into some ones  condom... but the hard part is doing it w/o him knowing


I would be kinda suspicious if I found my condoms had been opened... You'd have to be able to reseal the package somewhere. With poking holes at least you could poke through the wrapper condom & all. (Not that I would recommend doing that, do we really need more jerks in the world?)


----------



## kaptinhormone (Dec 12, 2007)

hahaha i am amaaaazed this thread survived as long as it did.  i feel that moving out is gonna punish him enough, he's got no money and nowhere to go.  this is like the final nail in the coffin between us.


"they're just spiders" my ass... psht.:wall:


----------



## Merfolk (Dec 12, 2007)

Molitor said:


> would it be considered attempted murder to replace the contents of a spice jar with a ground-up Brachypelma molt?
> 
> kidding, kidding.


Brachy is too mild, go with apophysis!!!!


----------



## Ghost13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all that. You should gather more hairs and put them in his bed! Just beacause they are spiders!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 12, 2007)

So.. is this like a 'bash people that aren't into our hobby?' thread? 

Come on, what did the guy do that was so wrong? Apparently, its his apartment too, so he can have a party, and you didn't have the spiders effectively safe from the excitement. To people that aren't in the hobby, (and to the rest of us with a little rational thought) they are 'just spiders'. 

You realize that like 6 hours after the event, your spiders couldn't care less. Its over, they don't remember it, and it likely caused little harm to them. (Besides the smithi hanging from the cage, which it shouldn't have had a mesh lid to begin with). Its not like they were getting your cat high or something... or were they? 

-Sean


----------



## Corranthe (Dec 12, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> So.. is this like a 'bash people that aren't into our hobby?' thread?
> 
> Come on, what did the guy do that was so wrong? Apparently, its his apartment too, so he can have a party, and you didn't have the spiders effectively safe from the excitement. To people that aren't in the hobby, (and to the rest of us with a little rational thought) they are 'just spiders'.
> 
> ...


You missed the part about them doing this IN HIS ROOM.  I don't care if it is his apartment as well, there are respect issues at play here.  Smoking pot and banging around in someone elses personal space is not cool, even if you share the apartment with them.  That the pets being scared were Ts instead of cats does not make it okay.  His roommate clearly doesn't know the first thing about Ts and has no way of knowing what long term damage he may or may not have been doing to them and clearly didn't care.  THAT is the problem.  And I would call a rosea sac getting burried "harm".


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 12, 2007)

Also, trying to get a spider high is just a silly waste of weed. If you don't want to smoke it, save the rent money next time.


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 12, 2007)

Even trying to get a cat high is ridiculous. They're just as happy with catnip. And less inclined to overindulge on the catfood.


----------



## kaptinhormone (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah, the personal space was my big problem.  i specifically told him to stay out of the room because of the tarantulas.  i was less concerned for the tarantulas at first and more concerned some drunken or stoned partygoer would decide to hold one of them because he saw it on TV once, and that wouldn't have ended up well for someone with no experience OR the tarantula...  especially if it was my p. regalis...  but they felt necessary to make my room the party spot (its a weird design, the main door in locks but there's also a door into the bathroom from my room, and neither one of the bathroom doors lock...  damn low income housing).  not to mention one of them could have knocked over a tank, broken my heater or temp guage, there's just alot of things that could have gone wrong. but it's a moot point.  i'm going to have my own two bedroom place next monday, and the spare bedroom is gonna be specially for my herps and inverts.  no T's were permanantly harmed by the idiots in question, and no idiots in question are laid up with a burning swollen hand because they didn't know what they were doing.  it is unfortunate that so many people so tarantulas as "just spiders" though.  i try to educate my friends who come over (and whose initial reactions are always along of the lines of "EWW THAT'S DISGUSTING"), and actually have turned a few of them around.  one of them who was previously a huge arachnophobe just bought his first T, a chilean rose hair.  and i'm going with several more in the next few days to help them as well.  i think my jackass roommate got over the "they're just spiders" idea when he got the urticating hairs on his face (several of which headed north right up his nose... i can only imagine how that felt).  

i think this post is lengthy and requires several smiley icons to describe it.
:wall:  :? ;P


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 12, 2007)

Corranthe said:


> That the pets being scared were Ts instead of cats does not make it okay.


Why oh why do people get so upset about scaring spiders? For goodness sake, you scare them more when you suddenly turn the lights on everyday, come thumping past their cages and pour water in the dish, (which feels to them like a dumptruck pouring chunks of concrete into your frontdoor). But they seem to live pretty fine don't they?



Corranthe said:


> And I would call a rosea sac getting burried "harm".


Yeah, I do agree with you all for being angry, now that I realize they were in his room. If someone came in my room smoking anything they'd need more then the recommended dose of Tylenol to get over the beating.

-Sean


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 12, 2007)

Would you "rearrange their face".


----------



## Ewok (Dec 13, 2007)

"no"...........


----------



## butch4skin (Dec 13, 2007)

Well why the hell not?


----------



## phil jones (Dec 13, 2007)

*and when you go next week just kick him in the nuts on the way out      ---- phil*


----------



## Aunt Ant (Dec 13, 2007)

It wasn't _your_ stash and hookah was it? ;P 
Seriously though, how disrespectful to invade your space like that. 

How 'bout a nice batch of roaches in his pillowcase


----------



## kaptinhormone (Dec 13, 2007)

haha oh the irony, it actually was in fact my hookah.  like i said i'm just glad no one (including my spiders) got hurt, and nothing got broken.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 14, 2007)

T. Blondi molt mixed with the salt. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Pestilence (Dec 14, 2007)

he's a bad boy.. he should get a spanking.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 15, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Why oh why do people get so upset about scaring spiders? For goodness sake, you scare them more when you suddenly turn the lights on everyday, come thumping past their cages and pour water in the dish, (which feels to them like a dumptruck pouring chunks of concrete into your frontdoor). But they seem to live pretty fine don't they?


we know that and he knows that, but does his roomate know that?


----------

